# Thanks



## TomLL (Sep 29, 2006)

Just a word of thanks for your welcome and following the advice of Wurger, Matt308 and Lancaster Kicks ***, I have posted three more painings in the picture album.
All the best
Tom


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2006)

Keep 'm comin' TomLL. The folks on this forum eat this stuff up...as only you know.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 30, 2006)

cheers, will check them out later..........


----------

